# Logiciels > Microsoft Office >  Microsoft Office 2010 en pr-commande, la version Cloud disponible le 15 juin pour contrer les Google Docs [News]

## Tofalu

*Mise  jour du 17/05/10*


*Les Office Web Applications officiellement annonces par Microsoft*
*La version gratuite en ligne d'Office 2010 concurrencera les Google Docs*


Le 15 juin prochain, la version gratuite en ligne de Word, Excel, PowerPoint et OneNote sera disponible pour tous. L'annonce vient d'tre faite officiellement par Chris Capossela, cadre chez Microsoft, lors d'un gala  New-York la semaine dernire.

Cette date correspond galement au lancement de la suite complte en version desktop de Microsoft Office 2010.

Pour accder aux Office Web Apps, il faudra disposer d'un compte Windows Live et accepter la publicit. Les 40 millions d'utilisateurs des Microsoft Online Services (dont les comptes Exchange) pourront aussi et fort logiquement y accder.

Cette nouvelle offre de Microsoft fonctionnera avec le service de stockage en ligne maison, Live SkyDrive (lire par ailleurs _ Skydrive : Microsoft rappelle qu'il propose dj 25 Go de stockage gratuit on-line, alors que Google n'en proposera qu'un seul_ ).

Microsoft prcise que les Office Web Apps, dont les fonctionnalits sont volontairement limites, sont optimises pour fonctionner avec Microsoft Office 2010 (version desktop) mme si ce dernier n'est pas indispensable pour utiliser la version Cloud.

La prcision a son importance.

Elle montre d'une part que Microsoft ne souhaite pas cannibaliser la version complte de sa suite bureautique et prfre parler de synergie entre technologies plutt que de concurrence.

Elle montre aussi que Redmond souhaite s'adresser au plus grand nombre pour concurrencer (enfin ?) les Google Docs qui ne cessent de gagner des parts de march (et des fonctionnalits).


*Lire aussi :
*
 ::fleche::  Cloud Computing : Microsoft baisse les prix de son offre professionnelle pour contrer les Google Apps et LotusLive iNotes de IBM

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Microsoft a-t-il raison de prendre le virage du Cloud pour concurrencer les Google Docs ?
 ::fleche::  Ou pensez-vous que ce nouveau service va concurrencer galement (et surtout ?), la version bureau de Microsoft Office 2010 ?

*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*


*Mise  jour du 19/04/10*

*Microsoft Office 2010 est dj en pr-commande* 
*Sortie officielle le 12 mai pour la nouvelle suite de Microsoft trs axe Cloud et collaboration*


Microsft Office 2010 est disponible en pr-commande en trois versions : *Famille et Etudiant (139 Euros), Famille et Petite Entreprise (379 Euros), Professoionnelle (699 Euros)* - lire par ailleurs "Microsoft Office 2010 : une nouvelle tarification pour les tudiants".

La sortie officielle de la nouvelle suite bureautique est fixe au *12 mai prochain* (lancement officiel au niveau mondial pour les offres Entreprises : tmoignages, demos, etc).

Les entreprises disposant d'un *contrat de licences en volume* pourront en disposer ds le *27 avril ou le 1er mai*, selon qu'elles auront ou non souscrit  la Software Assurance.

Face  la monte en puissance et  la multiplication des fonctionnalits de Google Docs, Microsoft met en avant la nouvelle orientation trs Cloud (lire ci-avant) de Office 2010. Et qui dit Cloud dit aussi (et surtout ?) *travail collaboratif, certainement une des nouveauts les plus importantes de cette suite* :

_"Avant, les personnes qui essayaient de travailler simultanment sur un document taient confrontes  un blocage si un collaborateur travaillait dj sur celui-ci. Un document, envoy pour avis  plusieurs personnes, revenait souvent avec les annotations de chacune des personnes, la premire devait ensuite essayer de compiler tous ces changements"_, se souvient Jonathan Bailor, Microsoft Word program manager.

_"C'est alors que vous commenciez  avoir des noms de fichiers du type : SpendingReport_final_Tuesday_reallyfinal.doc"_, rigole-t-il avant de souligner qu'aujourd'hui tout ceci est fini grce  l'intgration d'un nouvel outil qui utilise Microsoft SharePoint Server 2010.





L'outil permet ainsi  plusieurs personnes de travailler sur une seule copie d'un document, en mme temps ou  des moments diffrents, de manire transparente, qu'ils soient en ligne ou hors ligne.

La sortie pour le *grand public* est prvue quant  elle pour *dbut juin*.


*Les pr-commandes* pour Microsoft Office 2010 se droulent ici.

*Et vous ?* 

 ::fleche::  Ces nouvelles fonctionnalits (Cloud, collaboration) dont parlent tant les journeaux spcialiss rpondent-elles  certains de vos besoins ?
 ::fleche::  Ou tes vous plutt intress(e) par d'autres nouveauts de Microsoft Office 2010 (et lesquelles) ?

*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*Mise  jour du 09.04.2010 par Katleen*
*De nouvelles informations sur Office Starter 2010 dvoiles par un cadre de Microsoft*

Les informations  propos d'Office Starter 2010, la version gratuite de la suite bureautique de Microsoft, sortent au compte goutte.

Un responsable amricain, Chris Capossela, a nanmoins apport quelques nouvelles informations cette semaine.

Office Starter 2010 embarquera des versions simplifies de Word et d'Excel, gratuites, en l'change d'affichage de publicits.

Selon Capossela, les publicits changeront toutes les 45 secondes. Elles ne seront pas bases sur le contenu des documents de l'utilisateur qu'elles ne scanneront pas (un clin d'oeil  peine dguis au rival Google). 

Les publicits feront vraisemblablement la promotion d'autres produits de Microsoft.

Quant aux applications brides, Word sera nanmoins en mesure d'ouvrir et d'afficher les documents les plus complexes. Simplement, l'utilisation de la macro ne sera pas autorise, ni celle des tables de contenu automatiques. les utilisateurs pourront voir les commentaires des autres, mais pas en ajouter.

Il en sera de mme avec Excel : le logiciel permettra d'afficher et d'diter des documents, mais pas de crer ses propres tables ou charts de pivots, par example.

Si l'on en veut plus, il faudra passer  la version payante, dont tous les composants seront dj installs et qui se dbloquera ds qu'une cl valide de produit sera achete.

*Mise  jour du 15/02/10*

*Microsoft Office 2010 : toutes les offres et les tarifs* 
*Pour les particuliers et les petites entreprises, sortie confirme le 12 Mai pour les professionnels* 


Microsoft France vient de confirmer que _"les consommateurs qui ont fait lacquisition d'une licence Microsoft Office 2007 depuis le 5 mars 2010 et jusqu'au 30 septembre 2010 (en tlchargement, en version Bote ou en OEM) , pourront tlcharger gratuitement une version au moins quivalente dOffice 2010 lors de sa disponibilit"_. 

Disponibilit confirme galement pour l'Europe. Comme nous vous l'annoncions les versions RTM (Release to Manufacturer) dOffice 2010, SharePoint 2010, Visio 2010 et Project 2010 seront finalises le mois prochain (avril 2010).

Concrtement, pour les entreprises, Office 2010, SharePoint 2010, Visio 2010 et Project 2010 seront disponibles le 12 mai 2010, et en juin 2010 pour le grand public. En attendant, la version Beta est toujours en tlchargement ici.

La gamme tarifaire a galement t simplifie et ne proposera plus que 3 ditions (pour le grand public et les petites entreprises) :

Office Famille et Etudiant 2010 qui contient 3 licences pour Word, Excel, PowerPoint et OneNote : de 109  309 EurosOffice Famille et Petite Entreprise 2010 (OneNote, Word, Excel, PowerPoint et Outlook) pour un PC fixe et un PC portable : 249  379 EurosOffice Professionnel 2010, deux licences pour un mme utilisateur (OneNote, Word, Excel, PowerPoint, Outlook et Access) : 499  699 Euros

Le programme de garantie technologique pour upgrader une licence 2007 vers 2010 devra tre activ ici.

Le Microsoft Store se trouve ici.

Pour mmoire, une version gratuite en ligne finance par la publicit est galement prvue (lire ci-avant). Quant aux tudiants, ils peuvent bnficier d'offres prfrentielles sur les diffrents produits de Microsoft.


*Source* : Le rcapitulatif des offres de Microsoft Office 2010 


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*




*Mise  jour du 08/03/10*
*NB : Les commentaires sur cette mise  jour commencent ici dans le topic*


*Microsoft Office 2010 sortirait en Mai*
*Avec un mois d'avance, comme le laissait entendre Steve Ballmer*


Steve Ballmer avait dclar fin janvier que Microsoft Office 2010 allait arriver _"in just a couple of month"_, ce qui n'avait pas manqu d'alimenter les dbats pour savoir s'il fallait comprendre _"dans deux mois"_ ou _"dans quelques mois"_ (lire ci-avant).

Dans un mail adress vendredi  plusieurs sites spcialiss amricains, un porte-parole de Redmond vient de clore le dbat en coupant la poire en deux. Il confirme qu'Office arrivera bien en avance. _"Office 2010, SharePoint 2010, Visio 2010 et Project 2010 sont prts, la version RTM (Release To Manufacturer) arrivera le mois prochain"_, crit-il. Soit deux mois avant juin, date de lancement  initialement prvu.

Pour mmoire, la version RTM est destine aux constructeurs. Sa commercialisation devrait ensuite prendre un mois supplmentaire pour tre effective auprs du grand public. Le 12 Mai est donc avanc pour la sortie de la version boite.

Nous attendons confirmation de Microsoft France pour savoir si cette date sera galement celle de la sortie europenne.

Nous vous tiendrons bien videmment informs de la rponse.

*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*


*Mise  jour du 03/03/10*
*NB : Les commentaires sur cette mise  jour commencent ici dans le topic*


*Office 2010 : Microsoft confirme le programme d'upgrade gratuit*
*Pour les futurs achats d'Office 2007, il dbutera courant mars*


Nous vous l'avions annonc en avant-premire, les offres gratuites d'upgrade vers Microsoft Office 2010 commenceront bien ce mois-ci.

Toutes les versions d'Office 2007 achetes  partir du lancement de cette opration bnficieront donc d'une offre de migration sans cot supplmentaire pour l'acheteur vers la toute dernire mouture de la suite bureautique de Microsoft.

La confirmation vient d'tre faite par Peter Klein, lors d'une prsentation  la confrence Morgan Stanley Technology, Media & Telecom. Il n'a cependant pas prcis  quelle date exacte dbutera le programme baptis Office 2010 Technology Guarantee, mais celle-ci ne saurait tarder.

*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*Mise  jour du 10/02/10*

*Microsoft Office 2010 : une version Cloud gratuite finance par la pub*
*Elle vient d'tre annonce au TechDays*


L'actualit de Microsoft Office 2010 s'acclre :

La Release Candidate devrait bientt tre mise en ligne.La date de sortie de la version officielle a t dfinitivement fixe  juinEt une version Cloud gratuite (finance par la publicit) de la suite bureautique sera propose au sein de la plateforme Windows Live

Ces trois annonces viennent d'tre faites par Jean-Christophe Piti, le directeur de la division Office de Microsoft France, lors des TechDays 2010 qui se droulent actuellement  Paris.


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous d'une version de Microsoft Office gratuite en ligne finance par la pub ?


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*06.02.2010*
*Microsoft pourrait lancer une licence cloud d'Office 2010, pour faciliter la vie aux entreprises*

Microsoft pourrait bientt permettre aux entreprises de se procurer des licences Office d'une nouvelle manire.

La firme planche en effet sur une nouvelle licence appele "Union", dont les tarifs seraient uniformes, que les programmes soient hbergs en local ou bien en cloud. Ce nouveau systme rendrait la vie plus facile aux grands groupes dont les employs travaillent avec divers degrs d'utilisation de logiciels. Les situations seraients moins complexes, certains utilisateurs chevronns ncssitants une installation sur serveur tandis que d'autres peuvent se contenter d'une version hberge par Microsoft.

Cette licence serait valable pour Microsoft Office utilis en local et bas sur la plate-forme Windows Azure, ainsi que pour Exchange et SharePoint.
Elle permettrait  Microsoft d'accroitre ses revenus en conservant ses clients plutt qu'en les poussant vers des solutions bon march ou gratuites (comme les Google Apps par exeple).

Source : L'article du SDTimes 

 ::fleche::  Union, bonne ou mauvaise ide ?

*Mise  jour du 05/02/10*
*NB : Les commentaires sur cette mise  jour commencent ici dans le topic*


*Les offres d'update vers Microsoft Office 2010 commenceront en mars*
*D'aprs une indiscrtion d'un employ de Redmond*


Un employ de Microsoft vient de dvoiler les diffrents programmes d'update vers Office 2010.

Il s'agit visiblement d'une bourde puisque le billet a t immdiatement retir, l'annonce tant prmature par rapport au calendrier de lancement de Redmond.

Mais le mal est fait, les informations sont dsormais publiques.

On apprend donc qu' partir du 5 Mars prochain, tous les acheteurs de Microsoft Office 2007 pourront bnficier gratuitement de l'update vers la version 2010 et ce jusqu'au 31 Septembre.

La limite est fixe  25 licences par personne.

Pour (un peu) plus d'informations, le billet est encore disponible par la fonction  en cache  de Google.

Cette annonce semble confirmer que les choses s'acclrent en interne puisque Microsoft a galement  et officiellement cette fois - confirm que sa suite bureautique tait passe au stade de la Release Candidate.

La RC n'est cependant pas (encore) disponible pour le grand public. Elle n'a t livre qu' quelques testeurs privilgis.

Il vous reste nanmoins la possibilit de tester la beta 2 dans une machine virtuelle propose gratuitement par Microsoft.

Et qu'on se le dise, si vous le pouvez, repoussez l'achat de votre suite favorite  dbut Mars.

Comme dit le proverbe, tout vient  point  qui sait attendre.

*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*26/01/10*

*Trois mois d'avance pour Microsoft Office 2010 ?* 
*C'est ce que laisse entendre Steve Ballmer* 


La scne se passe au Nashville Technology Council de l'Universit de Trevecca Nazarene.

Steve Ballmer, le Pdg de Microsoft, est  la tribune quand tout  coup, il lance : "_Vous verrez la nouvelle version d'Office quand elle sortira d'ici deux petits mois_" (en vo : "_You'll see the new version of Office, which comes out here in just a couple of months_").

Un rapide calcul donne donc une date de sortie en mars... au lieu du mois de juin initialement prvu. Soit avec trois mois d'avance.

Questionn sur cette sortie anticipe, un porte-parole amricain de la compagnie s'est content de rpter le communiqu de presse paru au mois de dcembre.

Tout en se refusant catgoriquement de dmentir cette ventuelle nouvelle date de sortie.


Pour mmoire, *la version beta est toujours disponible ici*

*Et vous ?* 

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que la concurrence des Google Apps, qui ne cessent de progresser, puisse forcer Microsoft  sortir Office 2010 en avance ?

*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*06.01.2009*
*Microsoft annonce les tarifs d'Office 2010, qui sera disponible en 4 ditions*

Microsoft vient de dvoiler les futurs tarifs d'Office 2010, qui se dclinera en 4 versions. 

Une nouvelle cl produit sous forme de carte fera aussi son apparition, la Key Card. Elle permettra d'activer Office 2010 lorsque celui-ci aura t pr-install sur un ordinateur. Dans ce cas, il ne sera pas ncssaire de racheter tout le pack, la cl suffira et permettra de dbloquer l'utilisation de toutes les fonctionnalits des logiciels. La Key Card sera une simple licence (dont le support sera, comme vous l'aurez devin, une carte, et non pas un DVD) vendue en magasins, et valable pour une seule installation.

Voici les tarifs annoncs par Microsoft, pour les botes, et pour les Key Card seules :

Office Home and Student  $149 / Key Card   $119  
Office Home and Business  $279 / Key Card  $199  
Office Professional  $499 / Key Card $349  
Office Professional Academic  $99 / Key Card  N/A  

Source : Le blog de Microsoft

*Mise  jour du 07/12/09*

*Office 2010 : Chronique d'un succs annonc,*
*La suite bureautique Cloud de Microsoft vient de passer la barre du million de beta-testeurs*


La sortie officielle d'Office 2010, la suite bureautique oriente Cloud de Microsoft, ne devrait survenir qu'en Juin prochain mais le succs semble d'ores et dj au rendez-vous.





Le prsident de la Division Business de Microsoft, Stephen Elop, vient de l'annoncer : *la version beta  toujours disponible ici*  a pass la barre du million de tlchargements... en moins de deux semaines !

Une performance remarquable, et remarque.

Et surtout une trs bonne nouvelle pour Redmond qui se doit d'affronter la concurrence de plus en plus agressive des Google Docs dans le milieu professionnel.

Un million de beta-testeurs. Et vous ?

Source : Le Tweet


 ::fleche::  Avez-vous test Office 2010 ? Et si oui qu'en avez-vous pens ?


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*30/11/09*

*Office 2010 arrivera officiellement en Juin prochain*
*En 6 ditions mais sans Visio 2010 ni Project 2010*


Attendu initialement pour Mai, Office 2010 devrait finalement sortir en Juin prochain. C'est en tout cas la date officielle que vient de fixer Microsoft pour sa toute dernire suite bureautique oriente Cloud actuellement en version Beta (pour activer les fonctions Cloud de la Beta : lire par ailleurs ci-dessous).

Si l'on en sait pas plus sur les prix, on sait en revanche que Microsoft Office 2010 sera commercialis en 5 versions diffrentes : les 3 actuellement disponibles en Beta (_Home and Business_, _Professional_ et _Professional Plus_) plus deux supplmentaires (_Standard_ et _Home and Student_).

Pour les constructeurs, Microsoft rserve une version OEM (_Starter_) remplaant le clbre Works et contenant des versions brides d'Excel et Word 2010.

Visio 2010 et Project 2010 seront pour leur part commercialiss sparment.

Pour mmoire, la Beta d'Office 2010 est disponible sur le centre d'valuation TechNet.


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*23/11/09*

*Windows Live : activez les Office Web Apps*
*Disponibles en Tech Preview publique*


Office 2010 marque un virage trs Cloud Computing pour la suite bureautique de Microsoft.

Elle propose certes le stockage et la synchronisation des fichiers avec Windows Live, la plateforme applicative en ligne de Redmond, mais ce n'est pas tout. Pour contrer les Google Docs qui font une perce remarque dans le milieu professionnelle, Microsoft propose galement une version dlocalise en-ligne de sa suite.

"_Grce aux Office Web Apps, vous pourrez toujours stocker et partager vos documents en ligne sur Windows Live, mais vous pourrez aussi y accder de nimporte o ou presque et y apporter des modifications_."

Comme le souligne Laure Goudiard du Mesnil, Chef de produit Office Web Apps, cet outil est "_idal pour partager un document avec un contact qui naurait pas Office, ou encore lorsque vous tes en dplacement_" avec sur une machine qui ne serait pas quip de la clbre suite bureautique.

Pour bnficier de ces fonctions collaboratives, il vous faudra activer la version Web d'Office 2010.
Pr-requis indispensable  et vident  avoir tlcharg la Beta d'Office 2010 (lire par ailleurs  ci-dessous). Il vous faudra ensuite suivre sept tapes, trs courtes.

Petit bmol nanmoins, Office 2010 sur Windows Live est "_toujours en version prliminaire et incomplte (qui fera encore lobjet de modifications et de corrections)_".




> Les fonctionnalits disponibles sont les mmes quannonces prcdemment :
> 
> Visualisation, dition, et cration de nouveaux fichiers avec Excel Web App et PowerPoint Web App
> Visualisation des documents avec Word Web App


Aucune date n'est annonce pour l'arrive des fonctionnalits compltes.


Et vous ? :

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que les Google Docs et autres Office 2010 Live vont s'imposer ?


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler.*



*18/11/2009*

*Tlchargez Microsoft Office 2010 Beta en franais gratuitement*


Voil, l'attente est termine : Microsoft vient d'officialiser le dbut du programme Beta d'Office 2010 au grand public. 

Quelques nouveauts absentes de la Technical Preview ont fait leur apparition, notamment en ce qui concerne le traitement d'image sous Word avec un mode : Retrait de l'arrire plan

Pour telecharger Microsoft office 2010 Beta en franais, rendez-vous sur le site technet : http://www.developpez.com/redirect/41

Vu l'effervescence lors de l'ouverture aux uniques abonns MSDN, il se peut que les serveurs de tlchargement rencontre quelques difficults. Pour rappel, avant d'installer Office 2010,* il est ncessaire de dsinstaller toute version prcdente, y compris la technical preview : de quoi vous occuper pendant le transfert de fichier.* Le programme de dsinstallation vous demandera sans doute de redmarrer la machine : ne le faites pas avant d'avoir termin votre tlchargement : ce serait dommage de devoir reprendre tout  zro  ::aie:: 

L'quipe Office de developpez.com se tient  votre disposition si vous rencontrez des difficults : http://www.developpez.net/forums/f54...rosoft-office/

Bonne dcouverte  :;): 

*Archives :*




> Les abonns MSDN et Technet seront les premiers  tester Microsoft Office 2010 Beta puisqu'ils peuvent ds  prsent tlecharger le produit via leur portail.
> 
> Pour l'heure, aucune information supplmentaire n'est donne quant  l'ouverture au grand public.





> Alors que la date de l'ouverture du programme bta n'est toujours pas officialise et bien qu'il apparaisse que la date du 20/11 serait la plus probable, certains ont peut tre dj remarqu qu'un site officiel venait d'ouvrir ses portes :
> 
> http://officebeta.microsoft.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...










> La date de la sortie bta se prcise et devrait avoir lieu la semaine prochaine. En revanche, concernant le jour, les sources divergent. Certaines annoncent le 18, c'est  dire en plein milieu de la confrence PDC se tenant  Los Angeles tandis que certains echos manant du personnel de Microsoft parle du 20 novembre.
> 
> Contrairement  certaines rumeur de certains sites francophones, le programme Technical Preview n'est pas termin et il reste toujours possible de tlcharger Office 2010 TP  l'instant o j'cris ces lignes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Welcome to the Microsoft Office 2010 Technical Preview Program!
> ...






> Les fonctionnalits disponibles sont les mmes quannonces prcdemment : 
> 
> Visualisation, dition, et cration de nouveaux fichiers avec Excel Web App et PowerPoint Web App 
> Visualisation des documents avec Word Web App 
> Il sagit toujours dune version prliminaire et incomplte (qui fera encore lobjet de modifications et de corrections avant le lancement). 
> 
> Dans leur version finale, les Office Web Apps permettront de crer, de visualiser et de modifier des documents Word, PowerPoint, Excel et OneNote en ligne. Il sera galement possible de travailler  plusieurs, simultanment, sur le mme document Excel et OneNote.
> 
> 
> ...





> *Microsoft Office 2010 en bta publique ds le mois prochain*
> 
> Archive du 19/10/2009
> C'est aujourd'hui, 19 Octobre 2009, en plein milieu de la confrence Sharepoint tenue  Las Vegas, que Steve Ballmer  officialis partiellement l'imminence de l'ouverture du programme bta d'Office 2010.
> 
> Partiellement pourquoi ? Tout simplement parce que seul le mois a t confirm : Novembre. Pour l'heure aucune autre information n'a t donn sur la date prcise de lancement de cette nouvelle phase.
> 
> A noter que cette mme date s'tendra aussi aux produits Sharepoint et Project. En revanche, aucune date ni fourchette n'a t donn concernant Visio.









> *Microsoft Office 2010 disponible en fvrier*
> 
> Archive du 08/09/09  
> 
> 
> "_Office 2010 sera disponible fin fvrier. Pour le grand public ce sera courant mai_".
> 
> C'est lors de sa confrence de presse de rentre que Microsoft vient d'annoncer les dates des sorties commerciales officielles de la nouvelle version de sa suite bureautique.
> 
> ...


*MAJ par Gordon Fowler*






> Bonjour
> 
> Par un mail  destination du site anglophone InternetNews, un porte parole de Microsoft confirme que la deadline d'Aot 2009 n'a p tre tenue en ce qui concerne la mise  disposition des Office Web Apps (Word, Excel, Powerpoint, OneNote) en version Technical Preview. Par ailleurs, aucune date ultrieure n'est annonce, l'expression "ds que possible" lui est prfre.
> 
> Pour rappel, le programme Technical Preview des versions "PC" d'Office 2010 a t ouvert le 13 Juillet 2009 et est rserv  quelques privilgis (MVP, communauts, et quelques chanceux issus d'un tirage au sort). La phase suivante sera le passage en mode bta vers la fin de cette anne pour un lancement commercial au premier semestre 2010. 
> 
> A ce jour, nous n'avons aucune information concernant la sortie officielle des Web Apps ni mme son programme bta. En revanche, pour dcouvrir toutes les nouveauts essentielles de Microsoft Office 2010 nous vous proposons de consulter notre rubrique spciale :
> 
> http://office.developpez.com/office2010


ARCHIVE :




> Bonjour
> 
> Voici ce que l'on peut lire en provenance de Microsoft :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...

----------


## Firwen

Je me demande tout de mme quelle sera la technologie qui sera utilise pour le rendu sur page Web.

J'espere Ajax/HTML mais connaissant Microsoft, j'ai un gros doute ....

Je sens le Sliverlight  plein nez qui va bloquer la technologie sur Windows/Mac OS.  ::?:

----------


## Maxence HUBICHE

> je me demande tout de mme quelle sera la technologie qui sera utilise pour le rendu sur page Web.
> 
> J'espere Ajax/HTML mais connaissant Microsoft, j'ai un gros doute ....
> 
> Je sens le Sliverlight  plein nez qui va bloquer la technologie sur Windows/Mac OS.


 
D'aprs les infos, c'est de l'ajax...
Compatible FF, IE et Safari, avec rendu identique sur les 3 navigateurs.

----------


## Invit

Cloud computing nous voila....

Dcidement on se croirait 20 ans en arrire mais pas pour les mmes demandes.

C'est une bonne initiative tout de mme surtout le codage en Ajax  ::ccool::

----------


## Tofalu

Bonjour

Par un mail  destination du site anglophone InternetNews, un porte parole de Microsoft confirme que la deadline d'Aot 2009 n'a p tre tenue en ce qui concerne la mise  disposition des Office Web Apps (Word, Excel, Powerpoint, OneNote) en version Technical Preview.  Par ailleurs, aucune date ultrieure n'est annonce, l'expression "ds que possible" lui est prfre.

Pour rappel, le programme Technical Preview des versions "PC" d'Office 2010 a t ouvert le 13 Juillet 2009 et est rserv  quelques privilgis (MVP, communauts, et quelques chanceux issus d'un tirage au sort). La phase suivante sera le passage en mode bta vers la fin de cette anne pour un lancement commercial au premier semestre 2010. 

A ce jour, nous n'avons aucune information concernant la sortie officielle des Web Apps ni mme son programme bta. En revanche, pour dcouvrir toutes les nouveauts essentielles de Microsoft Office 2010 nous vous proposons de consulter notre rubrique spciale :

http://office.developpez.com/office2010

----------


## Gordon Fowler

MAJ : Microsoft Office 2010 disponible en fvrier - et en mai pour le grand public.

----------


## Julien_G

Merci pour les infos.
J'ai hte d'y tre !  ::ccool::

----------


## Tofalu

Mise  jour :

*Microsoft Office 2010 en bta publique ds le mois prochain*

----------


## Invit

Salut

Voil une excellente nouvelle  ::ccool::

----------


## Tofalu

Mise  jour du 21/10/2009 :

*Nouvelle vague d'inscriptions  la Technical Preview Microsoft Office 2010 Web Apps*

----------


## Invit

Salut

Pourquoi une inscription pour la version Web ?

J'y accde sans inscription ( part mon compte sur Skydrive que j'ai depuis longtemps), il suffit de paramtrer la langue anglaise dans les options.

Philippe

----------


## Tofalu

*Office 2010 Bta disponible la semaine prochaine*

La date de la sortie bta se prcise et devrait avoir lieu la semaine prochaine. En revanche, concernant le jour, les sources divergent. Certaines annoncent le 18, c'est  dire en plein milieu de la confrence PDC se tenant  Los Angeles tandis que certains echos manant du personnel de Microsoft parle du 20 novembre.

Contrairement  certaines rumeur de certains sites francophones, le programme Technical Preview n'est pas termin et il reste toujours possible de tlcharger Office 2010 TP  l'instant o j'cris ces lignes.



> Welcome to the Microsoft Office 2010 Technical Preview Program!
> 
> 
> Thank you for continuing to utilize, evaluate and provide feedback on the Microsoft Office 2010 Technical Preview.

----------


## Tofalu

*Mise  jour : Microsoft Office 2010 : le site dj en ligne*

----------


## Dolphy35

::salut:: 

Super site  :;): .

Premire impression : gros travail en amont pour lancer un opus d'office vraiment finalis.

dans un premier temps le Technical Preview avec le Smile (remonte de bug), une bta qui ressemble  la version finalise. On ressent vraiment l'envie de lancer une version finalise d'Office 2010.

Lors de ma premire visu de film de lancement d'office 2010 une chose a marque mon attention plus de Ctrl + Alt + Del, pour une fois je suis confiant sur la sortie de la version finale (client).


Vivement l'activation du lien  :;):

----------


## Tofalu

Bonjour

Si vous tes impatient d'en dcoudre, venez pronostiquer la date que vous pensez la plus probable en ce qui concerne Office 2010 bta sur le site officiel :

http://blogs.technet.com/backstage_2...hargement.aspx

 :;):

----------


## fanprog1

> MAJ : Microsoft Office 2010 disponible en fvrier - et en mai pour le grand public.


Vivement Fvrier.....

J'ai hte d'essayer les nouvelles fonctionnalits!!!

----------


## Tofalu

> J'ai hte d'essayer les nouvelles fonctionnalits!!!


La plupart (toutes ?) les nouveauts seront disponibles ds la semaine prochaine via le grand programme BETA publique d'Office 2010.

----------


## Tofalu

*Mise  jour du 16/11/2009 :* 

Beta disponible pour les abonns MSDN et Technet

----------


## Michal

d'aprs ce que j'ai reu par mail :



> Pour les non abonns, il faudra encore attendre 2 jours. Pour faire parti des premiers  tre averti de la disponibilit de la bta, je vous donne rendez-vous sur l'espace Office sur TechNet, l'espace Office sur MSDN ou sur le blog officiel franais Backstage 2010.


donc l'ouverture au public serait mercredi  :;):

----------


## Tofalu

L'accs aux abonns MSDN et Technet a bien t ouvert, en revanche, pour le grand public, aucune date officielle n'a t donn puisque thoriquement, cette date est sous NDA  :;):

----------


## Tofalu

Mise  jour :

*Tlchargez Microsoft Office 2010 Beta en franais gratuitement*

Pour info, le dbit est actuellement assez lev : 700Ko/sec sur ma connexion, profitez en  :;):

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Windows Live : activez les Office Web Apps*
*Disponibles en Tech Preview publique*


Office 2010 marque un virage trs Cloud Computing pour la suite bureautique de Microsoft.

Elle propose certes le stockage et la synchronisation des fichiers avec Windows Live, la plateforme applicative en ligne de Redmond, mais ce n'est pas tout. Pour contrer les Google Docs qui font une perce remarque dans le milieu professionnelle, Microsoft propose galement une version dlocalise en-ligne de sa suite.

"_Grce aux Office Web Apps, vous pourrez toujours stocker et partager vos documents en ligne sur Windows Live, mais vous pourrez aussi y accder de nimporte o ou presque et y apporter des modifications_."

Comme le souligne Laure Goudiard du Mesnil, Chef de produit Office Web Apps, cet outil est "_idal pour partager un document avec un contact qui naurait pas Office, ou encore lorsque vous tes en dplacement_" avec sur une machine qui ne serait pas quip de la clbre suite bureautique.

Pour bnficier de ces fonctions collaboratives, il vous faudra activer la version Web d'Office 2010.
Pr-requis indispensable  et vident  avoir tlcharg la Beta d'Office 2010 (lire par ailleurs  ci-dessous). Il vous faudra ensuite suivre sept tapes, trs courtes.

Petit bmol nanmoins, Office 2010 sur Windows Live est "_toujours en version prliminaire et incomplte (qui fera encore lobjet de modifications et de corrections)_".




> Les fonctionnalits disponibles sont les mmes quannonces prcdemment :
> 
> Visualisation, dition, et cration de nouveaux fichiers avec Excel Web App et PowerPoint Web App
> Visualisation des documents avec Word Web App


Aucune date n'est annonce pour l'arrive des fonctionnalits compltes.


Et vous ? :

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que les Google Docs et autres Office 2010 Live vont s'imposer ?


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler.*

----------


## curt

Bonsoir  tous,

je viens d'activer les fonctionnalits Cloud de la version Beta (au fait, l'adresse donne en dbut de post ne fonctionne pas. Voil le lien http://blogs.technet.com/backstage_2...dows-live.aspx

Pour l'instant, Office 2010 est install sur un PC Virtuel (sous Windows 7) pour ne pas prendre de risque.

Le SkyDrive me semble une superbe avanc pour le travail en quipe...  tudier de trs prs.

Reste une interrogation : Quid de la scurit des donnes ???
Je continue  creuser... ::pc:: 

Curt

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Office 2010 arrivera officiellement en Juin prochain*
*En 6 ditions mais sans Visio 2010 ni Project 2010*


Attendu initialement pour Mai, Office 2010 devrait finalement sortir en Juin prochain. C'est en tout cas la date officielle que vient de fixer Microsoft pour sa toute dernire suite bureautique oriente Cloud actuellement en version Beta (pour activer les fonctions Cloud de la Beta : lire par ailleurs ci-dessous).

Si l'on en sait pas plus sur les prix, on sait en revanche que Microsoft Office 2010 sera commercialis en 5 versions diffrentes : les 3 actuellement disponibles en Beta (_Home and Business_, _Professional_ et _Professional Plus_) plus deux supplmentaires (_Standard_ et _Home and Student_).

Pour les constructeurs, Microsoft rserve une version OEM (_Starter_) remplaant le clbre Works et contenant des versions brides d'Excel et Word 2010.

Visio 2010 et Project 2010 seront pour leur part commercialiss sparment.


Pour mmoire, la Beta d'Office 2010 est disponible sur le centre d'valuation TechNet.


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Office 2010 : Chronique d'un succs annonc,*
*La suite bureautique Cloud de Microsoft vient de passer la barre du million de beta-testeurs*


La sortie officielle d'Office 2010, la suite bureautique oriente Cloud de Microsoft, ne devrait survenir qu'en Juin prochain mais le succs semble d'ores et dj au rendez-vous.





Le prsident de la Division Business de Microsoft, Stephen Elop, vient de l'annoncer : *la version beta  toujours disponible ici*  a pass la barre du million de tlchargements... en moins de deux semaines !

Une performance remarquable, et remarque.

Et surtout une trs bonne nouvelle pour Redmond qui se doit d'affronter la concurrence de plus en plus agressive des Google Docs dans le milieu professionnel.

Un million de beta-testeurs. Et vous ?

Source : Le Tweet


 ::fleche::  Avez-vous test Office 2010 ? Et si oui qu'en avez-vous pens ?

----------


## trenton

Bonjour,

Je l'ai pas test mais j'ai une question: est-ce qu'il lit et crit correctement l'ODT ?

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Microsoft annonce les tarifs d'Office 2010, qui sera disponible en 4 ditions*

Microsoft vient de dvoiler les futurs tarifs d'Office 2010, qui se dclinera en 4 versions. 

Une nouvelle cl produit sous forme de carte fera aussi son apparition, la Key Card. Elle permettra d'activer Office 2010 lorsque celui-ci aura t pr-install sur un ordinateur. Dans ce cas, il ne sera pas ncssaire de racheter tout le pack, la cl suffira et permettra de dbloquer l'utilisation de toutes les fonctionnalits des logiciels. La Key Card sera une simple licence (dont le support sera, comme vous l'aurez devin, une carte, et non pas un DVD) vendue en magasins, et valable pour une seule installation.

Voici les tarifs annoncs par Microsoft, pour les botes, et pour les Key Card seules :

Office Home and Student  $149 / Key Card   $119  
Office Home and Business  $279 / Key Card  $199  
Office Professional  $499 / Key Card $349  
Office Professional Academic  $99 / Key Card  N/A  

Source : Le blog de Microsoft

----------


## octal

c'est pour quand la nouvelle mouture d'Office pour MAC OS/X ?

----------


## loufab

Je l'ai test c'est un trs bon produit avec plein de nouvelles choses trs interessantes par rapport  la 2007.

Retrouvez la prsentation des nouveauts ici http://office.developpez.com/

----------


## Julien_G

J'ai tlcharg la Bta cette semaine qui m'a fait une mise  jour par rapport  la 2007 et ...  :8O: 

Impressionnant la vitesse pour lancer Word (moins de 2s) ! Design plus beau, plus ergonomique, notamment avec l'ajout d'un onglet pour le menu Fichier, trs bien fait.

Petite fonction que j'ai trouv sympa aussi, prendre un screenshot d'une fentre (sans la barre de tche), en 2 clics.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Trois mois d'avance pour Microsoft Office 2010 ?* 
*C'est ce que laisse entendre Steve Ballmer* 


La scne se passe au Nashville Technology Council de l'Universit de Trevecca Nazarene.

Steve Ballmer, le Pdg de Microsoft, est  la tribune quand tout  coup, il lance : "_Vous verrez la nouvelle version d'Office quand elle sortira d'ici deux petits mois_" (en vo : "_You'll see the new version of Office, which comes out here in just a couple of months_").

Un rapide calcul donne donc une date de sortie en mars... au lieu du mois de juin initialement prvu. Soit avec trois mois d'avance.

Questionn sur cette sortie anticipe, un porte-parole amricain de la compagnie s'est content de rpter le communiqu de presse paru au mois de dcembre.

Tout en se refusant catgoriquement de dmentir cette ventuelle nouvelle date de sortie.


Pour mmoire, *la version beta est toujours disponible ici*

*Et vous ?* 

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que la concurrence des Google Apps, qui ne cessent de progresser, puisse forcer Microsoft  sortir Office 2010 en avance ?

----------


## Astartee

> Steve Ballmer, le Pdg de Microsoft, est  la tribune quand tout  coup, il lance : "_Vous verrez la nouvelle version d'Office quand elle sortira d'ici deux petits mois_" (en vo : "_You'll see the new version of Office, which comes out here in just a couple of months_").


Euh, certes "couple" signifie littralement "couple/paire/deux", mais sauf erreur de ma part l'expression "a couple of" signifie simplement "quelques" sans plus de prcision...
Il ne faut donc peut-tre pas sur-interprter ces propos mal traduits  ::aie::

----------


## daredare

> Euh, certes "couple" signifie littralement "couple/paire/deux", mais sauf erreur de ma part l'expression "a couple of" signifie simplement "quelques" sans plus de prcision...
> Il ne faut donc peut-tre pas sur-interprter ces propos mal traduits


Toutafait ! Cela reste de la pure interprtation...

----------


## mon_nom_est_personne

j'ai jamais entendu l'expression "a couple of month" pour dire "deux mois" mais bien "quelques mois", sommes-nous fan du traducteur google ? ou de la non verification de l'info ?

----------


## kaymak

C'tait peut tre le but.

----------


## speedy_g

> La scne se passe au Nashville Technology Council de l'Universit de Trevecca Nazarene.
> 
> Steve Ballmer, le Pdg de Microsoft, est  la tribune quand tout  coup, il lance : "_Vous verrez la nouvelle version d'Office quand elle sortira d'ici deux petits mois_" (en vo : "_You'll see the new version of Office, which comes out here in just a couple of months_").
> 
> Un rapide calcul donne donc une date de sortie en mars... au lieu du mois de juin initialement prvu. Soit avec trois mois d'avance.
> 
> Questionn sur cette sortie anticipe, un porte-parole amricain de la compagnie s'est content de rpter le communiqu de presse paru au mois de dcembre.
> 
> Tout en se refusant catgoriquement de dmentir cette ventuelle nouvelle date de sortie.


A couple of months ne veut pas dire : d'ici deux petits mois. C'est une expression pour dire que ca arrivera bientt.

edit : ok, trop tard, ca a  dj t dis

----------


## Gordon Fowler

> ces propos mal traduits





> j'ai jamais entendu l'expression "a couple of month" pour dire "deux mois" mais bien "quelques mois", sommes-nous fan du traducteur google ? ou de la non verification de l'info ?


Euh... 

Des spcialistes IT amricains (qui ne traduisent pas eux...) se posent et ont donc pos la question aprs ces propos.

Pour mmoire :

Dans quelques mois : in a few month.

In a couple of month : dans deux mois. Avec,  la rigueur la notion de "environ". Dsol mais c'est *pas* Google Traduction qui le dit  ::?: 

Cordialement  tous.

Gordon

----------


## Astartee

> Des spcialistes IT amricains (qui ne traduisent pas eux...) se posent et ont donc pos la question aprs ces propos.
> Dsol mais c'est *pas* Google Traduction qui le dit


Que des spcialistes IT, avides d'en savoir plus, sautent sur cette phrase et s'exclament _"AHAH ! 'a couple of months' ! do you mean, like, in only two months ?"_, c'est tout  fait comprhensible.
Cependant la traduction _"Vous verrez la nouvelle version d'Office quand elle sortira d'ici deux petits mois"_ laisse penser que Steve Ballmer a vraiment annonc ce dlai de deux mois, alors que la version originale est quand mme bien moins prcise (d'aprs ma (faible) exprience de l'anglais, "a couple of" a veut plutt dire "deux ou trois", ce qui signifie donc "quatre ou cinq"  ::aie:: ). C'est pourquoi je trouve que c'est de la sur-interprtation et une mauvaise traduction, puisque les non-anglophones ne verront pas le doute qui plane au-dessus de ce _"couple of months"_.

Bref bref, rien n'empche de spculer  :;):  mais  condition de savoir sur quoi on spcule : Steve Ballmer n'a pas forcment fait un lapsus rvlateur, il a prononc des paroles qui peuvent tre ou ne pas tre une rvlation selon leur interprtation, littrale (couple=deux) ou figure (couple=quelques)...

----------


## ypicot

J'ai t contact qques jours avant noel par microsoft, qui me proposait une offre spciale pour l'achat d'un pack de 5 licences d'Office 2010. Un chouilla trop pour moi, qui suis indpendant-tout-seul. En discutant avec la personne (et en mettant en avant mon statut d'auteur de bouquin sur Access, donc sensible  la date de sortie du produit), elle m'a dit que la version dfinitive tait prvue en mars-avril.

Je n'ai pas relev, ayant dans un premier temps pens  une mauvaise comprhension d'un cot ou de l'autre.

Mais l, ca donne un parfum diffrent  cette petite information.

Yvan

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Les offres d'update vers Microsoft Office 2010 commenceront en mars*
*D'aprs une indiscrtion d'un employ de Redmond*


Un employ de Microsoft vient de dvoiler les diffrents programmes d'update vers Office 2010.

Il s'agit visiblement d'une bourde puisque le billet a t immdiatement retir, l'annonce tant prmature par rapport au calendrier de lancement de Redmond.

Mais le mal est fait, les informations sont dsormais publiques.

On apprend donc qu' partir du 5 Mars prochain, tous les acheteurs de Microsoft Office 2007 pourront bnficier gratuitement de l'update vers la version 2010 et ce jusqu'au 31 Septembre.

La limite est fixe  25 licences par personne.

Pour (un peu) plus d'informations, le billet est encore disponible par la fonction  en cache  de Google.

Cette annonce semble confirmer que les choses s'acclrent en interne puisque Microsoft a galement  et officiellement cette fois - confirm que sa suite bureautique tait passe au stade de la Release Candidate.

La RC n'est cependant pas (encore) disponible pour le grand public. Elle n'a t livre qu' quelques testeurs privilgis.

Il vous reste nanmoins la possibilit de tester la beta 2 dans une machine virtuelle propose gratuitement par Microsoft.

Et qu'on se le dise, si vous le pouvez, repoussez l'achat de votre suite favorite  dbut Mars.

Comme dit le proverbe, tout vient  point  qui sait attendre.

----------


## ILP

[HS]
Petite astuce pour les rdacteurs : au lieu d'utiliser des liens en dur pour vos post du style :


```
[URL="http://www.developpez.net/forums/d776805-3/club-professionnels-informatique/actualites/microsoft-office-2010-million-beta-testeurs-sortie-mars/#post4972410"]ici dans le topic...[/url]
```

Utilisez plutt la balise BB *POST* qui donne :


```
[POST=4972410]ici dans le topic...[/POST]
```

Ce qui donne :
ici dans le topic...
a vite d'avoir une nouvelle fentre du navigateur  s'ouvrir  :;): .
[/HS]

Pour revenir au sujet, c'est dommage que ce qui ont dj achet une version d'Office 2007 avant le 5 mars soit oblig d'acheter une mise  jour vers la version 2010 et pas les autres  ::cry:: .

----------


## Gordon Fowler

> [HS]
> Petite astuce pour les rdacteurs :
> 
> Utilisez plutt la balise *POST*
> 
> a vite d'avoir une nouvelle fentre du navigateur  s'ouvrir .
> [/HS]


[HS]
Je note... je note  ::mrgreen:: 
[/HS]

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 06.02.2010*
*Microsoft pourrait lancer une licence cloud d'Office 2010, pour faciliter la vie aux entreprises*

Microsoft pourrait bientt permettre aux entreprises de se procurer des licences Office d'une nouvelle manire.

La firme planche en effet sur une nouvelle licence appele "Union", dont les tarifs seraient uniformes, que les programmes soient hbergs en local ou bien en cloud. Ce nouveau systme rendrait la vie plus facile aux grands groupes dont les employs travaillent avec divers degrs d'utilisation de logiciels. Les situations seraients moins complexes, certains utilisateurs chevronns ncssitants une installation sur serveur tandis que d'autres peuvent se contenter d'une version hberge par Microsoft.

Cette licence serait valable pour Microsoft Office utilis en local et bas sur la plate-forme Windows Azure, ainsi que pour Exchange et SharePoint.
Elle permettrait  Microsoft d'accroitre ses revenus en conservant ses clients plutt qu'en les poussant vers des solutions bon march ou gratuites (comme les Google Apps par exeple).

Source : L'article du SDTimes 

 ::fleche::  Union, bonne ou mauvaise ide ?

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Microsoft Office 2010 : une version Cloud gratuite finance par la pub*
*Elle vient d'tre annonce au TechDays*


L'actualit de Microsoft Office 2010 s'acclre :

La Release Candidate devrait bientt tre mise en ligne.La date de sortie de la version officielle a t dfinitivement fixe  juinEt une version Cloud gratuite (finance par la publicit) de la suite bureautique sera propose au sein de la plateforme Windows Live

Ces trois annonces viennent d'tre faites par Jean-Christophe Piti, le directeur de la division Office de Microsoft France, lors des TechDays 2010 qui se droulent actuellement  Paris.



*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous d'une version de Microsoft Office gratuite en ligne finance par la pub ? Peut-elle concurrencer les Google Docs ?

----------


## Louis Griffont

Faut voir ! Que faut-il faire pour tester ?

----------


## yoyo88

> Que pensez-vous d'une version de Microsoft Office gratuite en ligne finance par la pub ? Peut-elle concurrencer les Google Docs ?


Il faut voir, personellement je suis absolument pas fan de Google Docs. 
Je prfre les solutions lourdes.
Faut voir ce que a donne.  ::zoubi:: 





> Ces trois annonces viennent d'tre faites par Jean-Christophe Piti


rhoo piti.... 
 ::dehors::

----------


## Mat.M

> Euh, certes "couple" signifie littralement "couple/paire/deux", mais sauf erreur de ma part l'expression "a couple of" signifie simplement "quelques" sans plus de prcision...
> Il ne faut donc peut-tre pas sur-interprter ces propos mal traduits


c'est parfaitement exact : _ a couple of_ se traduit en franais par "quelques".
C'est encore un faux-ami la langue anglaise en est littralement truffe
Par exemple _actual_ en anglais ne signifie pas _actuel_ en Franais mais _rel_

----------


## Dasoft

Pour la date de sortie, c'est prvu en juin pour le grand public, mais pas pour les professionnels qui pourront avoir la version dfinitive en avril normalement... donc dans 2 mois  ::):

----------


## FCDB

"a couple of" a veut dire 2 ou 3. Si on te demande a couple of quelque chose, t'en donne 2. 
Couple of months c'est probablment 2 mois, peut tre 1,2, 3 ou 4 mais certainement pas 5.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Office 2010 : Microsoft confirme un programme d'upgrade gratuit*
*Pour les futurs achats d'Office 2007, il dbutera courant mars*


Nous vous l'avions annonc en avant-premire, les offres gratuites d'upgrade vers Microsoft Office 2010 commenceront bien ce mois-ci.

Toutes les versions d'Office 2007 achetes  partir du lancement de cette opration bnficieront donc d'une offre de migration sans cot supplmentaire pour l'acheteur vers la toute dernire mouture de la suite bureautique de Microsoft.

La confirmation vient d'tre faite par Peter Klein, lors d'une prsentation  la confrence Morgan Stanley Technology, Media & Telecom. Il n'a cependant pas prcis  quelle date exacte dbutera le programme baptis Office 2010 Technology Guarantee, mais celle-ci ne saurait tarder.

----------


## manudwarf

> *Office 2010 : Microsoft confirme un programme d'upgrade gratuit*
> *Pour les futurs achats d'Office 2007, il dbutera courant mars*
> 
> 
> Nous vous l'avions annonc en avant-premire, les offres gratuites d'upgrade vers Microsoft Office 2010 commenceront bien ce mois-ci.
> 
> Toutes les versions d'Office 2007 achetes  partir du lancement de cette opration bnficieront donc d'une offre de migration sans cot supplmentaire pour l'acheteur vers la toute dernire mouture de la suite bureautique de Microsoft.
> 
> La confirmation vient d'tre faite par Peter Klein, lors d'une prsentation  la confrence Morgan Stanley Technology, Media & Telecom. Il n'a cependant pas prcis  quelle date exacte dbutera le programme baptis Office 2010 Technology Guarantee, mais celle-ci ne saurait tarder.


Bien ! Il n'y a rien de plus frustrant que d'acheter un logiciel dont on sait que la version suivante approche, surtout quand on est press par le temps.  ::):

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Microsoft Office 2010 sortirait en Mai*
*Avec un mois d'avance, comme le laissait entendre Steve Ballmer*


Steve Ballmer avait dclar fin janvier que Microsoft Office 2010 allait arriver _"in just a couple of month"_, ce qui n'avait pas manqu d'alimenter les dbats pour savoir s'il fallait comprendre _"dans deux mois"_ ou _"dans quelques mois"_ (lire ci-avant).

Dans un mail adress vendredi  plusieurs sites spcialiss amricains, un porte-parole de Redmond vient de clore le dbat en coupant la poire en deux. Il confirme qu'Office arrivera bien en avance. _"Office 2010, SharePoint 2010, Visio 2010 et Project 2010 sont prts, la version RTM (Release To Manufacturer) arrivera le mois prochain"_, crit-il. Soit deux mois avant juin, date de lancement  initialement prvu.

Pour mmoire, la version RTM est destine aux constructeurs. Sa commercialisation devrait ensuite prendre un mois supplmentaire pour tre effective auprs du grand public. Le 12 Mai est donc avanc pour la sortie de la version boite.

Nous attendons confirmation de Microsoft France pour savoir si cette date sera galement celle de la sortie europenne.

Nous vous tiendrons bien videmment informs de la rponse.

----------


## Jrmie A.

Donc dispo sur MSDN d'ici environ 2 mois. Nice.  ::):

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Microsoft Office 2010 : toutes les offres et les tarifs* 
*Pour les particuliers et les petites entreprises, sortie confirme le 12 Mai pour les professionnels* 


Microsoft France vient de confirmer que _"les consommateurs qui ont fait lacquisition d'une licence Microsoft Office 2007 depuis le 5 mars 2010 et jusqu'au 30 septembre 2010 (en tlchargement, en version Bote ou en OEM) , pourront tlcharger gratuitement une version au moins quivalente dOffice 2010 lors de sa disponibilit"_. 

Disponibilit confirme galement pour l'Europe. Comme nous vous l'annoncions les versions RTM (Release to Manufacturer) dOffice 2010, SharePoint 2010, Visio 2010 et Project 2010 seront finalises le mois prochain (avril 2010).

Concrtement, pour les entreprises, Office 2010, SharePoint 2010, Visio 2010 et Project 2010 seront disponibles le 12 mai 2010, et en juin 2010 pour le grand public. En attendant, la version Beta est toujours en tlchargement ici.

La gamme tarifaire a galement t simplifie et ne proposera plus que 3 ditions (pour le grand public et les petites entreprises) :

Office Famille et Etudiant 2010 qui contient 3 licences pour Word, Excel, PowerPoint et OneNote : de 109  309 EurosOffice Famille et Petite Entreprise 2010 (OneNote, Word, Excel, PowerPoint et Outlook) pour un PC fixe et un PC portable : 249  379 EurosOffice Professionnel 2010, deux licences pour un mme utilisateur (OneNote, Word, Excel, PowerPoint, Outlook et Access) : 499  699 Euros

Le programme de garantie technologique pour upgrader une licence 2007 vers 2010 devra tre activ ici.

Le Microsoft Store se trouve ici.

Pour mmoire, une version gratuite en ligne finance par la publicit est galement prvue (lire ci-avant). Quant aux tudiants, ils peuvent bnficier d'offres prfrentielles sur les diffrents produits de Microsoft.


*Source* : Le rcapitulatif des offres de Microsoft Office 2010

----------


## keitaro_bzh

Dommage, office reste toujours aussi cher pour le grand public... Aprs avoir pratiqu des prix assez intressants pour 7, j'aurais aim esprer de mme pour Office. 109 (j'imagine la version MAJ) pour Word et Excel et PowerPoint (quelques courriers, lire les messages des potes ou faire ses comptes), a fait cher l'investissement... surtout qu'il faut compter 150 de plus pour Outlook qui finalement peut apporter des nouveauts pour M. tout le monde...

Dommage... 

Une chose est sure, cela ne va pas rduire le piratage d'office (malgr OOo qui libre est gratuit  ct).

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 09.04.2010 par Katleen*
*De nouvelles informations sur Office Starter 2010 dvoiles par un cadre de Microsoft*

Les informations  propos d'Office Starter 2010, la version gratuite de la suite bureautique de Microsoft, sortent au compte goutte.

Un responsable amricain, Chris Capossela, a nanmoins apport quelques nouvelles informations cette semaine.

Office Starter 2010 embarquera des versions simplifies de Word et d'Excel, gratuites, en l'change d'affichage de publicits.

Selon Capossela, les publicits changeront toutes les 45 secondes. Elles ne seront pas bases sur le contenu des documents de l'utilisateur qu'elles ne scanneront pas (un clin d'oeil  peine dguis au rival Google). 

Les publicits feront vraisemblablement la promotion d'autres produits de Microsoft.

Quant aux applications brides, Word sera nanmoins en mesure d'ouvrir et d'afficher les documents les plus complexes. Simplement, l'utilisation de la macro ne sera pas autorise, ni celle des tables de contenu automatiques. les utilisateurs pourront voir les commentaires des autres, mais pas en ajouter.

Il en sera de mme avec Excel : le logiciel permettra d'afficher et d'diter des documents, mais pas de crer ses propres tables ou charts de pivots, par example.

Si l'on en veut plus, il faudra passer  la version payante, dont tous les composants seront dj installs et qui se dbloquera ds qu'une cl valide de produit sera achete.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Microsoft Office 2010 est dj en pr-commande* 
*Sortie officielle le 12 mai pour la nouvelle suite de Microsoft trs axe Cloud et collaboration*


Microsft Office 2010 est disponible en pr-commande en trois versions : *Famille et Etudiant (139 Euros), Famille et Petite Entreprise (379 Euros), Professoionnelle (699 Euros)* - lire par ailleurs "Microsoft Office 2010 : une nouvelle tarification pour les tudiants".

La sortie officielle de la nouvelle suite bureautique est fixe au *12 mai prochain* (lancement officiel au niveau mondial pour les offres Entreprises : tmoignages, demos, etc).

Les entreprises disposant d'un *contrat de licences en volume* pourront en disposer ds le *27 avril ou le 1er mai*, selon qu'elles auront ou non souscrit  la Software Assurance.

Face  la monte en puissance et  la multiplication des fonctionnalits de Google Docs, Microsoft met en avant la nouvelle orientation trs Cloud (lire ci-avant) de Office 2010. Et qui dit Cloud dit aussi (et surtout ?) *travail collaboratif, certainement une des nouveauts les plus importantes de cette suite* :

_"Avant, les personnes qui essayaient de travailler simultanment sur un document taient confrontes  un blocage si un collaborateur travaillait dj sur celui-ci. Un document, envoy pour avis  plusieurs personnes, revenait souvent avec les annotations de chacune des personnes, la premire devait ensuite essayer de compiler tous ces changements"_, se souvient Jonathan Bailor, Microsoft Word program manager.

_"C'est alors que vous commenciez  avoir des noms de fichiers du type : SpendingReport_final_Tuesday_reallyfinal.doc"_, rigole-t-il avant de souligner qu'aujourd'hui tout ceci est fini grce  l'intgration d'un nouvel outil qui utilise Microsoft SharePoint Server 2010.




L'outil permet ainsi  plusieurs personnes de travailler sur une seule copie d'un document, en mme temps ou  des moments diffrents, de manire transparente, qu'ils soient en ligne ou hors ligne.

La sortie pour le *grand public* est prvue quant  elle pour *dbut juin*.


*Les pr-commandes* pour Microsoft Office 2010 se droulent ici.

*Et vous ?* 

 ::fleche::  Ces nouvelles fonctionnalits (Cloud, collaboration) dont parlent tant les journeaux spcialiss rpondent-elles  certains de vos besoins ?
 ::fleche::  Ou tes vous plutt intress(e) par d'autres nouveauts de Microsoft Office 2010 (et lesquelles) ?

----------


## Jrmie A.

J'ai galement lu, mais je ne sais plus o que la suite 2010 serait accessible  partir du 22 avril sur MSDN. A confirmer cependant.

----------


## Skyounet

> J'ai galement lu, mais je ne sais plus o que la suite 2010 serait accessible  partir du 22 avril sur MSDN. A confirmer cependant.


J'ai lu a aussi sur Neowin.
Allez hop jeudi je formate pour installer VS2010 et Office 2010  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Tofalu

A noter qu'au 12 mai, il s'agit du lancement Entreprise destin aux clients professionnels. Un lancement officiel permettant de dcouvrir les offres disponibles depuis le dbut de ce mme mois via les licences en volumes.

Le reste des utilisateurs, petites entreprises et grand public devront attendre dbut juin afin de retrouver Office chez leurs distributeurs habituels.

 :;):

----------


## Michal

> J'ai galement lu, mais je ne sais plus o que la suite 2010 serait accessible  partir du 22 avril sur MSDN. A confirmer cependant.


a vient d'tre mis en ligne sur technet  ::ccool:: 

au menu : office 2010, project 2010 et visio 2010, office web apps 2010 ainsi que sharepoint 2010  ::D:

----------


## Kriss63

> Ces nouvelles fonctionnalits (Cloud, collaboration) dont parlent tant les journaux spcialiss rpondent-elles  certains de vos besoins ?


Oui pour le travail collaboratif, mais je me pose deux questions :
- travail collaboratif = Microsoft share point obligatoire ?
- les entreprises sont-elles prtes ou ont-elles un plan d'information, des conseils de la part de Microsoft, pour leurs utilisateurs ?

En effet, MS Office, Excel, PPT et Word principalement, sont destines au "commun des mortels" de l'entreprise. Or il est trs difficile de faire changer les mentalits dans une entreprise quelconque (i.e. non informatique j'entends). Je travaille dans une entreprise, non informatique, de 100000 personnes dont 50% doivent utiliser ces trois outils quotidiennement et je peux vous affirmer que si notre management souhaite du travail collaboratif, cela signifie point du tout utiliser Excel en mode multi-utilisateurs mais plutot briser les frontires entre diffrents mtiers. Mme si la direction informatique essaye de promouvoir les environnements share point, il est/sera trs difficile de changer les mentalits, ce n'est pas demain que les fichiers "SpendingReport_final_Tuesday_reallyfinal.doc" seront mis de ct.
C'est donc  mon avis un peu de la poudre aux yeux que de MS me (nous?) vend dans ce cas, n'y a t-il pas d'autres fonctionnalits plus allchantes dans la suite Office, add in d'Excel pour du calcul plus scientifique ou autre intgration d'add in du net pour que les utilisateurs ne passent pas du temps sur leur becanes  chercher ou  refaire la roue.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Les Office Web Applications officiellement annonces par Microsoft*
*La version gratuite en ligne d'Office 2010 concurrencera les Google Docs*


Le 15 juin prochain, la version gratuite en ligne de Word, Excel, PowerPoint et OneNote sera disponible pour tous. L'annonce vient d'tre faite officiellement par Chris Capossela, cadre chez Microsoft, lors d'un gala  New-York la semaine dernire.

Cette date correspond galement au lancement de la suite complte en version desktop de Microsoft Office 2010.

Pour accder aux Office Web Apps, il faudra disposer d'un compte Windows Live et accepter la publicit. Les 40 millions d'utilisateurs des Microsoft Online Services (dont les comptes Exchange) pourront aussi et fort logiquement y accder.

Cette nouvelle offre de Microsoft fonctionnera avec le service de stockage en ligne maison, Live SkyDrive (lire par ailleurs _ Skydrive : Microsoft rappelle qu'il propose dj 25 Go de stockage gratuit on-line, alors que Google n'en proposera qu'un seul_ ).

Microsoft prcise que les Office Web Apps, dont les fonctionnalits sont volontairement limites, sont optimises pour fonctionner avec Microsoft Office 2010 (version desktop) mme si ce dernier n'est pas indispensable pour utiliser la version Cloud.

La prcision a son importance.

Elle montre d'une part que Microsoft ne souhaite pas cannibaliser la version complte de sa suite bureautique et prfre parler de synergie entre technologies plutt que de concurrence.

Elle montre aussi que Redmond souhaite s'adresser au plus grand nombre pour concurrencer (enfin ?) les Google Docs qui ne cessent de gagner des parts de march (et des fonctionnalits).


*Lire aussi :
*
 ::fleche::  Cloud Computing : Microsoft baisse les prix de son offre professionnelle pour contrer les Google Apps et LotusLive iNotes de IBM

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Microsoft a-t-il raison de prendre le virage du Cloud pour concurrencer les Google Docs ?
 ::fleche::  Ou pensez-vous que ce nouveau service va concurrencer galement (et surtout ?), la version bureau de Microsoft Office 2010 ?

----------

